# New MP9 owner...



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all. Today I bought my first handgun. MP9..I have to wait 5 days...

After a lot of read for some weeks, test some guns at range.. I finally decided by M&P 9. I want to practice IDPA.. so the glock or mp9 or XD is fine..maybe later I can buy any mp9pro or glock 34..

My final choices were glock 19, 17 or mp9.. but I fell less recoil using mp9 and more comfortable.. glock 19 I feel not very comfortable with this.. glock 17 in size is like mp9 but I like the grip, how it look.. and maybe glock need a new look...

And many people is like glock FAN lover.. for some of them only glock is the only perfect gun on the world.. hahahaa. It is true glock are pretty good,have like 20 years in the market.. but I would give a vote to S&W M&P9.. I hope dont have any problem with this gun, if dont, I would have to buy a glock or something else hahah


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bamacraig (Aug 13, 2010)

The M&P 9 is a great gun, picked one up in February. Now I am a Glock guy and love them both, I hope they don't get jealous of each other. My M&P loves to shoot the cheap ammo!!!!


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I know we're talking 9mm on this thread, but anyhow... Point of info: Impact Guns is running a S&W M&P.45 giveaway right now for those who mention them (Impact Guns) favorably on gun forums. I'm a satisfied customer of theirs and have already entered the contest but here's a link for anyone interested.

GET LUCKY at Impact Guns at Impact Guns Home


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 2, 2010)

Hope you like your 9 as much as I do mine...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations mik3gun. The M&P 9 is one of the best polymer nines ever made in my opinion. I have owned and shot a lot of nines in steel, aluminum, and polymer frames. For IDPA shooting I use a M&P 9 Pro, that should tell you something. :mrgreen:


----------



## omle54 (Mar 5, 2009)

mik3gun said:


> Hi all. Today I bought my first handgun. MP9..I have to wait 5 days...
> 
> After a lot of read for some weeks, test some guns at range.. I finally decided by M&P 9. I want to practice IDPA.. so the glock or mp9 or XD is fine..maybe later I can buy any mp9pro or glock 34..
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your purchase! I now only have two revolvers and 4 m&p pistols. The m&p's are both full size and compact 9mm and .357sig. I did purchase the .40 barrels for the .357sig. Mine do NOT have the mag or external safety. 
I really like the ability to "customize" the size of the backstrap and ability to move the mag release from left to right. The only mods made on the gun were night sights and sent each of the compacts in to S&W for their "tune-up". Worth every penny.

The more you shoot your guns the more you'll like them.
I have sold all my other pistols in favor of my M&P's. I can pick each one of them up and have the same pull and size grip from the other 3. I sold a glock 23, 36, and a Kahr cw-9, to buy m&p's.


----------

